# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  A duhet te vendoset ligj ne Shqiperi kundra perceve dhe mjekrave fetare?

## brooklyn2007

Gjithmone e me shume shikon nje "rrace" te re ne rruget e Tiranes, kryeqytetit Shqiptar qe ndodhet ne Evrope. Kjo rrace e re ka si karakteristike veshjen tipike arabe dhe mbajtjen e mjekrave te gjata. Te jep idene sikur ke te besh me nje popullsi Arabe qe jeton ne Shqiperi qe rritet ne numer dita-dites. Kjo gje rrezikon te prishe imazhin edhe me tutje te Shqiperise duke e identifikuar ate me nje vend aspak europian por nje vend ne Lindje te Mesme. A mendoni se nje ligj kundra ketyre veshjeve, si ai i diskutuar se fundi ne France, do te ndihmonte vendin tone qe te mos behej viktime e radikalizimit islamik?

----------


## gimche

Jo, shihet qartë se keni Islamofobi.
Shumica e forumistave (atyre që janë kundër bartjes së shamiave nëpër shkolla) thonë: "Në shkoll jo, jashtë shkolle si të dojë" pra veshjen nuk mundesh t'ja imponosh askujt, andaj mos u perpiq të hapesh tema dhe sondazhe palidhje sikur kjo sepse nuk i sherben Kombit tënd mirpo i sherben Beogradit dhe Athines.
Jo sepse nuk duam t'ja imponojmë askujt veshjen, nëse një njeri ndihet i qetë si Arabë, le të jetoj si Arab, unë jam Shqiptarë mirpo ata që sduan të jenë Shqiptar nuk mund t'i imponoj një gjë të tillë.
Nëse atyre nuk ju pengon veshja e tillë, mua nuk më pengon edhe më hiç.
Nëse atyre nuk ju pengon veshja e tillë, pse të pengon ty?
Me anë të kesaj teme ti do të nxisesh urrejtje sepse këtë që synon ti nuk do ta arrish kurrë dhe as që synon qeveria Shqiptare ta bëjë një gjë të tillë

----------


## drague

me mire ti mbajne.

se keshtu nuk kane nevoj per teser partie.skedohen vete.

----------


## brooklyn2007

> Jo, shihet qartë se keni Islamofobi.
> Shumica e forumistave (atyre që janë kundër bartjes së shamiave nëpër shkolla) thonë: "Në shkoll jo, jashtë shkolle si të dojë" pra veshjen nuk mundesh t'ja imponosh askujt, andaj mos u perpiq të hapesh tema dhe sondazhe palidhje sikur kjo sepse nuk i sherben Kombit tënd mirpo i sherben Beogradit dhe Athines.
> Jo sepse nuk duam t'ja imponojmë askujt veshjen, nëse një njeri ndihet i qetë si Arabë, le të jetoj si Arab, unë jam Shqiptarë mirpo ata që sduan të jenë Shqiptar nuk mund t'i imponoj një gjë të tillë.
> Nëse atyre nuk ju pengon veshja e tillë, mua nuk më pengon edhe më hiç.
> Nëse atyre nuk ju pengon veshja e tillë, pse të pengon ty?
> Me anë të kesaj teme ti do të nxisesh urrejtje sepse këtë që synon ti nuk do ta arrish kurrë dhe as që synon qeveria Shqiptare ta bëjë një gjë të tillë


Gimche, tema eshte per shqiptaret e Shqiperise, keshtu qe hap krahun pak po deshe. Ne Kosove beni c'te doni. Flm per mirekuptimin.

----------


## gimche

> Gimche, tema eshte per shqiptaret e Shqiperise, keshtu qe hap krahun pak po deshe. Ne Kosove beni c'te doni. Flm per mirekuptimin.


Mirë që edhe unë po bëhëm me ty, a do të mund tua ndalosh veshjet Arabe njerëzve?
Ka kaluar koha e xhaxhit Enver i nderuar!

----------


## gimche

Pra pikërisht për këtë është humbje kohe të debatohet një gjë e tillë

----------


## Station

> Gjithmone e me shume shikon nje "rrace" te re ne rruget e Tiranes, kryeqytetit Shqiptar qe ndodhet ne Evrope. Kjo rrace e re ka si karakteristike veshjen tipike arabe dhe mbajtjen e mjekrave te gjata. Te jep idene sikur ke te besh me nje popullsi Arabe qe jeton ne Shqiperi qe rritet ne numer dita-dites. Kjo gje rrezikon te prishe imazhin edhe me tutje te Shqiperise duke e identifikuar ate me nje vend aspak europian por nje vend ne Lindje te Mesme. A mendoni se nje ligj kundra ketyre veshjeve, si ai i diskutuar se fundi ne France, do te ndihmonte vendin tone qe te mos behej viktime e radikalizimit islamik?


*Mendoj se PO.
Keta islamik qe jane importuar nga Arabia nuk kane asgje te perbashket me ne, muslimanet shqiptare nuk jane radikal dhe fondamentalist.
Nese nuk vendoset nje ligj qe do ti kufizonte keta lloj besoj se shume shpejt do na marin me qafe.*

----------


## brooklyn2007

> Mirë që edhe unë po bëhëm me ty, a do të mund tua ndalosh veshjet Arabe njerëzve?
> Ka kaluar koha e xhaxhit Enver i nderuar!


Ligji do jete i barabarte per te gjithe. Une nuk kam deshire qe vendi im te ngjaje me nje hale te botes arabe. Boll halle ka, nuk ka pse ti shtoje me teper vetes. Shqiperia duhet te futet ne Evrope dhe jo te behet toke pjellore e shqiptareve te arabizuar. 500 vjet u turqizua ky milet, tani po fillon dhe te arabizohet. Po ti shikosh edhe ne surrat kane marre ngjyre tamam si andej nga shkretetirat.

----------


## Gostivari_usa

Nqs se pretendojme qe jemi shtet demokratik, atehere duhet te pranojme se liria e besimit eshte pjese perberese e demokracise. 

Njerezit kane te drejte te besojne ne menyre te lire.

GV_USA

----------


## ximi_abedini

ju po mundoheni me be gjera qe kurr skeni me ja arrit qellimin po quditna sepse ne shqiperi ende paska komunist

shqiperia eshte vend me shumic muslimane udhhiqet nga muslimanet dhe nuk do guxojn te marrin kesi vendime 

per sa ju perket juve qe e doni xhaxhin enver dine se jeni shum pak dhe me te dobet se sa mendoni une e lus zotin qe ju dhe njerzit si ju kurr ne jet te mos ju afroheni pushtetiti  sepse do shkaktoni luft dhe qrregullime te medhaja qe po ndodhin ne mbar boten 

shokit me mijra vellezer kan dhan jeten qe ne te jetojm te lir te shkojm kudo dhe te veshemi si dojm ne dhe te praktikojm cilindo besim te lir dhe nuk do lejojm kurr qe te jetojm ne robri  i nderuar nuk ka kral as mbret qe mundet me ja hiq shamin nje muslimane sepse nese duhet jemi te gatshum ta mbrojm me jet sepse nderi te ne paguhet shtrejt nuk kemi ne vjaza dhe motra me shit

----------


## brooklyn2007

> Nqs se pretendojme qe jemi shtet demokratik, atehere duhet te pranojme se liria e besimit eshte pjese perberese e demokracise. 
> 
> Njerezit kane te drejte te besojne ne menyre te lire.
> 
> GV_USA



Lexoni temen me vemendje. Nuk po them te zhduket e drejta e besimit, por shfaqja e tij ne publik duke krijuar dashje padashje nje lloj identifikimi te gabuar karshi shoqerise se nje vendi. Shqiperia nuk eshte nje vend islamik dhe duke qene e tille nuk eshte e drejte te "stoliset" me individe qe te japin pershtypjen se jane afgane ose pakistaneze. Eshte shume e thjeshte ideja qe shtrohet per diskutim, pavaresisht se eshte e veshtire per ta diskutuar me objektivitet.

----------


## Gimi3

Nuk shprehet vullneti i tillë nëpër forume dhe  mendoj që nuk do ketë ligj të tillë në një shtet, ku ka përqindje aq te madhe te muslimanëve.

----------


## gimche

Ok, mundohuni dhe kur të arrini sukses më thirrni dhe festojmë bashkë!
Kjo temë duhet të transferohet tek nën-forumi "Ateizëm dhe Agnosticizëm" sepse nuk ka asgjë të përbashkët me tolerancën fetare në Shqipëri.
Paramendo ndalimin e bartjes së shamisë për femrat Muslimane dhe motrat e nderit, ndalimi i mjekrres për praktikantët e fesë Islame (në masë më të madhe), për Priftërinjtë Ortodoks dhe për Bektashitë atëherë lirisht do të quhej "Republika Komuniste e Shqipërisë" pra ndërhyrje e shtetit në liritë themelore të njeriut, e çka ka kjo të bëjë me tolerancën fetare?
A kemi të bëjmë me tolerancë fetare apo me dhunë fetare?
Fjala "tolerant" a nënkupton të patohesh dhe ta tolerosh dikënd apo t'ja ndalosh atij praktikimin dhe t'ja imponosh bindjet tua atij?

----------


## brooklyn2007

Po abuzoni me fjalen "Liri". Ne France qe per nga niveli i Demokracise eshte nja 200 vjet para nesh, e kane bere ligj kete ide. Ne Zvicer u be referendum per heqjen e minareve. Pse ne shqiperi nuk mund te behet nje ligj qe te ndaloje nje fenomen negativ per vendin?. Cfare te mire po i sjell ne fund te fundit moda fetare e veshjeve?!

----------


## brooklyn2007

> Nuk shprehet vullneti i tillë nëpër forume dhe  mendoj që nuk do ketë ligj të tillë në një shtet, ku ka përqindje aq te madhe te muslimanëve.


Sa na qenka kjo perqindje "aq e madhe"? S'ka statistika per nje gje te tille. Une them qe musliman ne Shqiperi nuk ka me shume se 10 %. Ma verteton dot ndryshe, urdhero.

----------


## ximi_abedini

> Po abuzoni me fjalen "Liri". Ne France qe per nga niveli i Demokracise eshte nja 200 vjet para nesh, e kane bere ligj kete ide. Ne Zvicer u be referendum per heqjen e minareve. Pse ne shqiperi nuk mund te behet nje ligj qe te ndaloje nje fenomen negativ per vendin?. Cfare te mire po i sjell ne fund te fundit moda fetare e veshjeve?!


ske nevoj mi krahasu keto vende me shqiperin sepse ne shqipri mbi 80% jan musliman 

dhe ne zvicer edhe ne franc ka gjami me shum se ne shqiperi ka edhe em shum njerz me mjekrra dhe me shami nese nuk e din ti atyre nuk ju pengon mjekrra

----------


## Force-Intruder

Absolutisht PO!

Para 2 ditesh pashe mamin me gocen (apo ndoshta ishte cuni???) per dore.
Mami kishe shami normale.

Goca (ose cuni) ishte te dhjefsha ninjat e Bruce Lee. As syte nuk kishte lene jashte. Nje perce sterre te zeze qe nuk dukej asgje.

Keto gjera jane zakone te ndyra qe po i aplikojne si majmunet injorantet... merr e kopjo zakone shkretetrirash e njerezish qe nuk kane pare femer me sy ndonjehere.
A thua se mjekra edhe pantallonat trecerekeshe apo ferexheja i bejne me shume besimtare. Pfffff...


Kishte hyre nje jordaneze te ky BB3. Motra e zbuluar rrinte. Shkonte edhe ne xhami. Besonte edhe te Allahu. Po edhe kercente kur degjonte muzike. Edhe bente muhabet. 

Kjo tani eshte kurve sipas kesaj llogjikes se dumdumave talebane.

----------


## ximi_abedini

> Absolutisht PO!
> 
> Para 2 ditesh pashe mamin me gocen (apo ndoshta ishte cuni???) per dore.
> Mami kishe shami normale.
> 
> Goca (ose cuni) ishte te dhjefsha ninjat e Bruce Lee. As syte nuk kishte lene jashte. Nje perce sterre te zeze qe nuk dukej asgje.
> 
> Keto gjera jane zakone te ndyra qe po i aplikojne si majmunet injorantet... merr e kopjo zakone shkretetrirash e njerezish qe nuk kane pare femer me sy ndonjehere.
> A thua se mjekra edhe pantallonat trecerekeshe apo ferexheja i bejne me shume besimtare. Pfffff...
> ...


shokit ne shqiperi nuk ka vend per shpijuna dhe racista sepse njerz te till na kan shkatrru trojet tona

----------


## gimche

> Po abuzoni me fjalen "Liri". Ne France qe per nga niveli i Demokracise eshte nja 200 vjet para nesh, e kane bere ligj kete ide. Ne Zvicer u be referendum per heqjen e minareve. Pse ne shqiperi nuk mund te behet nje ligj qe te ndaloje nje fenomen negativ per vendin?. Cfare te mire po i sjell ne fund te fundit moda fetare e veshjeve?!


Po më flet për Francen dhe Zvicren ani pse kjo e fundit nuk përzihet në veshje mirpo pse nuk po i përmend edhe 40 shtetet tjera të Evropes? Si qendrojnë ato në raport me veshjet fetare? Britania e Madhe i lejon femrat me shamia edhe nëpër shkolla e lërë më nëpër rrugë, Gjermania poashtu!



> Cfare te mire po i sjell ne fund te fundit moda fetare e veshjeve?!


Tolerancen fetare! Lirinë e veshjes e cila është në të gjitha shtetet e Evropës

----------


## s0ni

Ti brooklyn2007 je ateist dhe dashamires i xhaxhit Enver, ne fakt qe te gjithe qe s'duan shamija e mjekra jane te tille. 
Hajde diskuto ndryshe po deshe se edhe tja shpjegosh po prap ke ky justifikim do dalin. Ateistat e xhaxhit lol...kane humor keta!
Edhe flasin ne emer te lirise per me sjell kulturen arabce ne shqiperi....si thu te sjellim ate kinezce ne ateistat e xhaxhit me karnavalet, veshjet tipike te tyre? 
Mua me duket teper e bukur  :syte zemra:

----------

